# Gnome ?= Windows

## HymiR

Also langsam läuft mir wirklich die Galle über...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Dateiname »tree.c« deutet darauf hin, dass der Typ dieser Datei »c-Dokument« ist. Dem Dateiinhalt zu Folge handelt es sich jedoch um den Typen »C-Quelltext«. Daher könnte das Öffnen dieser Datei ein Sicherheitsrisiko für Ihr System darstellen.
> 
> Öffnen Sie diese Datei nicht, falls Sie sie nicht selbst angelegt oder Sie ihren Ursprung als vertrauenswürdig einstufen. Versehen Sie diese Datei mit der zu »C-Quelltext« passenden Erweiterung, um sie dann normal zu öffnen. Alternativ können Sie auch das »Öffnen mit«-Menü verwenden, um eine bestimmte Anwendung für diese Datei auszuwählen.
> ...

 

Kennt einer diese gnome-typische Fehlermeldung?

Dürfte den Redmondern - glaub ich -  ziemlich heimisch anmuten;)

Mal abgesehen von dem vollkommen beknackten Inhalt, wie kann man Konflikte dieser Art beheben?

Also ich meine, wenn Gnome sich "nicht entscheiden kann", den Dateityp anhand des Inhalts oder der Namensrweiterung zu ermitteln...oder wenn die Namenserweiterung dem Dateinhalt widerspricht.

Seid gegrüßt, HymiR

----------

## Earthwings

Ich versuch Gnome weitestgehend zu vermeiden (siehe Signatur). Meiner Meinung nach entwickelt es sich von Version zu Version rückwärts. Man muss sich nur den "Datei speichern" Dialog angucken, dort landet man immer direkt im Home-Verzeichnis und ist ewig beschäftigt, ins richtige Verzeichnis zu gelangen, oder die Auswahl eines Programms per "Öffnen mit" Dialog, der $PATH nicht kennt. Benutzerfreundlichkeit wird mit hübschen Fenstern und dem Entfernen von Buttons gleichgesetzt, als Nicht-Computerneuling ist es im Dauerbetrieb doch ein einziger Krampf. Ich versteh nicht, wie Leute damit produktiv arbeiten können.

Sorry fürs Geflame   :Embarassed:   :Razz: 

----------

## spirou

+1

----------

## musv

Da muß ich Dir jetzt mal ganz entschieden recht geben.

War früher der totale KDE-Hasser. Gut der Gnome-Desktop hat mir rein optisch noch nie gefallen. Aber seit ich mal probiert hab, sowohl mit GTK als auch mit QT ein paar Programme zu schreiben, bin ich ganz schnell auf den Geschmack gekommen. KDE hat in den letzten Jahren äußerst gute Fortschritte gemacht.

Gnome ist optisch einfach nur häßlich. Und auch mit diversen Themes kriegt man den Gnome-Grundlook irgendwie nicht wirklich weg. Die Bedienung ist umständlich und einschränkend. Der Dateidialog ist ein Grauen, da das Ding jedesmal das letzte besuchte Verzeichnis vergißt. Einen Dateibaum gibt es nicht. Positiv ist gerademal die Tastatursteuerung (ja man kann die Verzeichnisse eintippen, der Focus springt dann automatisch hin) und die Bookmarkfunktion im Dateidialog. 

Meine Wahl: Enlightenment E16 (ohne störende Icons auf dem Desktop) und dazu die für mich brauchbarsten Apps sowohl von KDE/QT als auch von GTK.

----------

## Anarcho

Na ihr seid ja alle ganz toll. Wenn selbst der Mod hier nur belangloses Zeug postet kann es ja nichts mit der vernünftigen Antwort geben.

Und eine "+1" Nachricht ist wohl mehr als überflüssig! Schade.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Na ihr seid ja alle ganz toll. Wenn selbst der Mod hier nur belangloses Zeug postet kann es ja nichts mit der vernünftigen Antwort geben.
> 
> Und eine "+1" Nachricht ist wohl mehr als überflüssig! Schade.

 

Wenn du die Antwort nicht magst ,ist sie noch lange nicht belanglos. Wie dein Beitrag, der rein gar nichts zum Thema beiträgt   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## beejay

Wie heisst es doch so schön:

"Der kleine Geist ist leicht zu unterhalten"

----------

## misterjack

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Wenn du die Antwort nicht magst ,ist sie noch lange nicht belanglos. Wie dein Beitrag, der rein gar nichts zum Thema beiträgt  

 

Deine Antwort ist mehr als belanglos, genauso wie die von musv und spirou. Dem Threadersteller hat es gar nix geholfen und andere hat es auch zum flamen bewogen. Ganz toll Herr Admin. Übrigens auch ganz toll, wie ihr mit fehlenden Wissen glänzt. Garantiert noch kein 2.18 drauf gehabt schätz ich mal.

@HymiR - Welche Gnome Version setzt du ein? Hab hier 2.18 und konnte das nicht nachvollziehen. Besser gesagt hab ich mal ein wenig rumgespielt (Bilddatei als *.txt etc), die 2.18er Version ignoriert die Endung völlig, sondern geht nach dem Dateiinhalt. Und gewöhn dir mal bitte bessere Thread-Titel an, dieser ist nichts sagend und regt zum Trollen an  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

rm -rf ~/.local/share/mime soll wohl helfen. Ansonsten schließe ich mich den belanglosen Flamern an!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## hoschi

 *HymiR wrote:*   

> Also langsam läuft mir wirklich die Galle über...
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Der Dateiname »tree.c« deutet darauf hin, dass der Typ dieser Datei »c-Dokument« ist. Dem Dateiinhalt zu Folge handelt es sich jedoch um den Typen »C-Quelltext«. Daher könnte das Öffnen dieser Datei ein Sicherheitsrisiko für Ihr System darstellen.
> ...

 

Einerseits hast du wirklich recht. Ich habe hier XHTML-Dateien, die ironischer weise die Endung HTML tragen muessen, da der Internet-Exploder von Microsoft sonst damit nicht umgehen kann. Waer ja auch zuviel verlangt, wenn Microsoft nach mehr als fuenf Jahren XHTML endlich unterstuetzen wuerde.

Gnome erkennt diese Dateitypen als XHTML-Dateien am Header in den Dateien, und warnt mich folglich bei einem Doppelklick, dass mich da jemand mit der Dateiendung verschaukeln will. Das nervt, vor allem weil man Gnome das nicht abgewoehnen kann und mich wie Windows bevormundet.

Andererseits ist das auch ganz gut so, den Linux verwendet grundsaetzlich den Anfang/Ende einer Datei zur Bestimmung des Mime-Types. Was vom Systemdesign effizenter und sicherer ist. Windows verlaesst sich dagegen treudoof auf die Dateiendung, der bekannte Gag mit der vermeintlichen JPEG-Datei die einen Virus enthaelt. Microsoft hat das sogar in Vista noch verschaerft, durch die Lokalisierungfunktion die Datei -und Verzeichnisnamen automatisch faelscht.

So gesehen muss man Gnome ganz dankbar sein. Man merkt wenigsten gleich dass man eine PNG-Datei hat und irgend ein Windowsuser die wieder als JPEG auf dem Server gespeichert hat.

----------

## hoschi

[quote="misterjack"] *Earthwings wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @HymiR - Welche Gnome Version setzt du ein? Hab hier 2.18 und konnte das nicht nachvollziehen. Besser gesagt hab ich mal ein wenig rumgespielt (Bilddatei als *.txt etc), die 2.18er Version ignoriert die Endung völlig, sondern geht nach dem Dateiinhalt. Und gewöhn dir mal bitte bessere Thread-Titel an, dieser ist nichts sagend und regt zum Trollen an 

 

Das ist nicht neu, oder meinst du damit das Gnome sich jetzt ganz auf den Dateityp verlaesst und nicht mehr nachhakt, wenn die Dateiendung nicht passt. Klingt zwar nach eine klaren Loesung, aber wenn der Browser sich oeffnet statt der Bildbetrachter wie erwartet ist das ja auch nicht so toll?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bin auch nach langer "kde-freier" Zeit komplett von gnome zu kde gewechselt. Anstoß war u.a. ein Benchmark von kde, gnome und xfce4. Auch das man unter kde fast alle Apps im gleichen Look laufen lassen kann, war nicht unmaßgeblich. Und auch das mit Trolltec irgendwo im Hintergrund Profis die Finger im Spiel haben, war eine Überlegung wert. Zu guter Letzt das Aufsplitten von kde in ebuilds.

In der gnome-Entwicklung war für mich auch kein durchgehender Faden erkennbar.

Sonst, soll jeder wie er will. Aber bei der Nutzung von Gnome habe ich auch schon Gedanken an Redmont gehabt.

MfG

----------

## HymiR

Guten Abend.

Zunächst danke für die (auch die "belanglosen" :Wink: ) Antworten.

 *Quote:*   

> @HymiR - Welche Gnome Version setzt du ein? Hab hier 2.18 und konnte das nicht nachvollziehen. Besser gesagt hab ich mal ein wenig rumgespielt (Bilddatei als *.txt etc), die 2.18er Version ignoriert die Endung völlig, sondern geht nach dem Dateiinhalt.

 

Ich verwende Gnome 2.16, hatte aber schon immer Probleme mit Dateiendungen.

Ist Gnome 2.18 im unstable Zweig oder warum ist das bei mir die derzeit neueste "emergebare" Version, die ich drauf habe?

 *Quote:*   

> Und gewöhn dir mal bitte bessere Thread-Titel an, dieser ist nichts sagend und regt zum Trollen an 

 

War nicht ganz unbeabsichtigt;)  -- aber du hast Recht.

----------

## UTgamer

Gnome mochte ich ja noch nie, in letzter Zeit schon allein nicht wegen der Mono Implementierungen.

Aber auch in KDE wandelt sich einiges zum schlechten hin, in meinem Beitrag:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4045461.html#4045461

habe ich einen Sicherheitsgrund genannt von der momentan unstable Version 3.5.6 zurück zur stable 3.5.5 zu wechseln.

Ich habe andere Distries Debian/Ubuntu ausprobiert und die haben diese Sicherheitslücke ebenfalls schon in die älteren KDE-Versionen fest integriert. Also die 3.5.5 kann ich momentan noch empfehlen.

Irgendwie ist nichts mehr wie es mal war.   :Confused: 

----------

## HymiR

Du hast Recht.

Kde habe ich wegen seines großrn Umfangs noch nie so gemocht, und naja Gnome scheint mir immer mehr zu Windows zu mutieren.

Derzeit hab ich Xfce laufen und es ist wirklich fein. Alles sehr schnell und simpel aber doch wuderbar kompatibel mit beryl;)

----------

## b3cks

 *HymiR wrote:*   

> Derzeit hab ich Xfce laufen und es ist wirklich fein. Alles sehr schnell und simpel aber doch wuderbar kompatibel mit beryl;)

 

Willkommen im Klub.  :Wink:  Mist, schon wieder ein belangloser Post...

----------

## astaecker

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Aber auch in KDE wandelt sich einiges zum schlechten hin, in meinem Beitrag:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4045461.html#4045461
> 
> habe ich einen Sicherheitsgrund genannt von der momentan unstable Version 3.5.6 zurück zur stable 3.5.5 zu wechseln.

 

mDNSResponder wird zwar installiert, aber du musst es ja nicht starten. Per default läuft das init-Skript nicht.

----------

## firefly

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Gnome mochte ich ja noch nie, in letzter Zeit schon allein nicht wegen der Mono Implementierungen.
> 
> Aber auch in KDE wandelt sich einiges zum schlechten hin, in meinem Beitrag:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4045461.html#4045461
> ...

 

Ähm Gnome selbst braucht kein Mono, sondern es bietet nur Pakete an, welche es ermöglichen mit C# Programme zu entwickeln, die Gtk oder Gnome libs verwenden können. (sogenannte Language bindings, wie z.b. pyGtk mit dem man Gtk Oberflächen in Python erstellen kann)

----------

## UTgamer

 *arlsair wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Aber auch in KDE wandelt sich einiges zum schlechten hin, in meinem Beitrag:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4045461.html#4045461
> 
> habe ich einen Sicherheitsgrund genannt von der momentan unstable Version 3.5.6 zurück zur stable 3.5.5 zu wechseln. 
> ...

 

Nützlicher Punkt; nur vermutet ich das kdebase oder auch kdelibs es einfach beim KDE-Start mitstarten. 

Weil diese Info habe ich nirgends gefunden. Es kommen immer neue Features hinzu, Beschreibungen findet man aber fast nirgends. 

Ist es denn belegbar ausgeschlossen das beim KDE-Start oder auch z.B. beim smb4k-Start zeroconf nicht mitgestartet wird (am liebsten ist mir aber es garnicht erst auf der Platte zu haben, was nicht da ist kann auch keine Lücke sein)? Ich kann nicht bei jeder Installation oder jedem Update immer alle laufenden Tasks überprüfen ob irgend eine Anwendung es nicht mitstarten wird.

----------

## astaecker

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Nützlicher Punkt; nur vermutet ich das kdebase oder auch kdelibs es einfach beim KDE-Start mitstarten.

 

Nein, wird er nicht. Zumindestens bei mir nicht (ich verwende KDE 3.5.6 und lege auch keinen Wert auf zeroconf). Aber belegen kann ich es nicht.

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Weil diese Info habe ich nirgends gefunden. Es kommen immer neue Features hinzu, Beschreibungen findet man aber fast nirgends.

 

Es gibt eine Beschreibung der Abhängigkeiten. Dort steht auch, wo mDNS verwendet wird.

----------

## xraver

Bah, was ist das schon wieder für eine sinnlose Diskusion - die doch eigentlich ins Diskusionsforum gehört?

Solange GNOME keinen vernünftigen Dateidialog hat, mag ich es erst Recht nicht mit Windows zu vergleichen - denn den hat Windows  :Wink: .

Aber sonst, jedem das seine.....

----------

## hoschi

Du sagst es. Der Dateidialog ist Muell. Genauso wie die erbaermliche Listenansicht in Nautilus.

Ansonsten ist es aber angenehmer als KDE, ausser dass alle Schriften und Icons per Default riesig sind, Gnome ist wohl extra fuer Halbblinde und Einaeugige gemacht worden.

Tja. Das Leben ist halt nicht perfekt.

----------

## psyqil

Moin, miteinander. Ich bin da gerade in OTW über einen Kommentar gestolpert, der hier doch ganz gut passt:  :Mr. Green:   *jake wrote:*   

> I used to have to hack Metacity (something in display.c near a comment containing the word "debate") every time I built it to get reasonable sloppy focus behavior. Ubuntu's patch to make the option gconf-tunable was eventually accepted upstream, but I had switched to KDE by then.

 

----------

## think4urs11

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Bah, was ist das schon wieder für eine sinnlose Diskusion - die doch eigentlich ins Diskusionsforum gehört?

 

wo der Mann Recht hat ... verschoben ins Diskussionsforum

----------

## UTgamer

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Es gibt eine Beschreibung der Abhängigkeiten. Dort steht auch, wo mDNS verwendet wird.

 

Danke und direkt in die Lesezeichen, die Seite kannte ich noch nicht, mache ja nicht soviel mit KDE, nutze ja nur ein paar Apps davon unter Fluxbox.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

die chat-kultur in den deutschen foren hier ist zum kotzen. geek-persönlichkeiten haben meist eine dunkle seite. grad auf den deutschen foren scheinen sich die zwanghaften typen zu konzentrieren.

zum thema: ja, gnome geht zu weit. ein grund, wieso ich mich für linux entschieden habe ist transparenz. das elitedenken, das sehr weit verbreitet ist unter linux-anwendern muss verschwinden, aber "usability" geht oft soweit, dass das programm verbirgt, was es wirklich tut und sich nicht mehr frei konfigurieren lässt.

man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die leute meist zu linux kommen, weil sie eine alternative zu windows suchen. wenn manchen distributionen windows kopieren, hilft ihnen das zu einem guten marktanteil, weil die leute dann halt das "gratis windows" nehmen, aber die alternative geht verloren.

seit version 4.4 ist XFCE4 das bessere Gnome. es gibt wirklich keinen grund, sich gnome noch zuzumuten. allerdings gehen aus dem gnome projekt programme hervor, die auch ausserhalb des gnome DE verbreitung finden. ich kann auf Gnome gern verzichten, aber im hintergrunden sollten sie ruhig weiterarbeiten   :Razz: 

ich selbst benutz seit 2 monaten openbox & pypanel mit resten von xfce4 und bin damit glücklicher.

----------

## xraver

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> die chat-kultur in den deutschen foren hier ist zum kotzen. geek-persönlichkeiten haben meist eine dunkle seite. grad auf den deutschen foren scheinen sich die zwanghaften typen zu konzentrieren.
> 
> 

 

Hm, ich weiss nicht wie du zu so einer Meinung kommst. Auch weiss ich nicht genau worauf du hinaus willst.

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die leute meist zu linux kommen, weil sie eine alternative zu windows suchen. wenn manchen distributionen windows kopieren, hilft ihnen das zu einem guten marktanteil, weil die leute dann halt das "gratis windows" nehmen, aber die alternative geht verloren.
> 
> 

 

Da geb ich dir Recht. Aber man sollte auch nicht vergessen das Leute aus anderen Beweggründen Linux verwenden.

Ich verwende Linux weill es Spass macht. Es macht mir Spass an jeden Schalter zu drehen den ich finden kann.

Es macht mir Spass das ich meinen Rechner frei verwenden kann. Wenn die Windws Alternative so aussiht das ich wieder eingeschränkt werde - dann kann ich auch gleich beim M$-OS bleiben.

Ich finde man sollte nicht immer mit dem Gedanken vorran gehen, das Linux eine Windows Alternative sein soll.

Ich glaube auch nicht das Linux als Alternative für Windows gedacht/entstanden ist.

Das man Linux als Alternative für Windows verwenden kann - ist nur eine Eigenschaft die durch die Freiheit des Systems ermöglicht wird.

Mir wäre es lieber, anstatt Windows-Features zu kopieren, sich neue Features einfallen zu lassen.

----------

## misterjack

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   die chat-kultur in den deutschen foren hier ist zum kotzen. geek-persönlichkeiten haben meist eine dunkle seite. grad auf den deutschen foren scheinen sich die zwanghaften typen zu konzentrieren.
> 
>  
> 
> Hm, ich weiss nicht wie du zu so einer Meinung kommst. Auch weiss ich nicht genau worauf du hinaus willst.

 

Jo würde ich auch gern wissen. Anscheinend reicht dem Herren das sinnlose Geflame gegen Gnome nicht aus.

----------

